# Free Kindle Book: The Sewing Machine Master Guide: From Basic t



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Free today -- if you don't have a Kindle, download the app for your computer or tablet. 

The Sewing Machine Master Guide: From Basic to Expert 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FEX075Q/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk?tag=vglnk-c200-20


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

This is fantastic! Thank you so much for sharing the resource.


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks !!


----------

